# CHA Craft Supershow



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

I just read this Craft Supershow will be coming to my area at the end of July. 
My question's are, has anyone here heard of this show? If so, do you know if there will be any vendors there selling supplies for making Rhinestone t shirts such as Cutters, software etc. 

I'd love to see a live demonstration of how to use a Vinyl cutter to make Rhinestone templates before I purchase one. 

Thanks, 
Angel


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

There is an exhibitor directory on their website but doesn't look like there are any suppliers that I recognize that are associated with the rhinestone business for supplies or equipment.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like Sillhouette America will be there, so you can see the Silh demo'd in person. The problem is that they may or may not have software in use that will design rhinestone patterns. For sure, they won't be using Funtime. However, when I attended a craft show in April, the Silhouette America rep told us that they were going to introduce an even newer software program (after the failed iDesignR Lite). So, maybe this new program will do rhinestone designing.

They probably will be showing the Silhouette cutting THEIR rhinestone patterns. I just checked and the Silhouette store now has 270 rhinestone patterns at 99 cents each. But a lot of them are extremely simplistic and you can't use them for commercial use. But of course, they're not targeting people in the business... just hobbyists.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

The Craft and Hobby Association shows are very interesting I went to one in Orlando and saw many items that were not on the craft store shelves before they were released. There was a separate show for the vendors, then a show for the general public Here is a link to them if there is something you want to see email the vendor they can give more information, and have fun. Please stop by the Craftwell booth say hi to Paul and tell me what you saw there. (wish I could go)

Craft and Hobby Association (CHA) - representing the hobby and craft industry.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been to this show a few times when it was in Chicago. You have to join CHA to the tune of $150 and that gets you into the show. In the past, they target people who make things and sell at craft shows. Lots of jewelry, beads, "country" stuff, huge into scrap booking, dried flowers, sand art, candle making, etc. If you are looking for apparel items, I would definitely not spend the money. I don't like to pay to "go" to a trade show anyway. I would put the $150 towards an airline ticket to attend a trade show that is more suited for apparel people.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I got an e-mail frim CSTown, who said they were going to be there. They sell rhinestones and do custom transfers.


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feed back, I will be attending this show. 
Amazing how the lord works things out. I decided on purchasing the Silhouette machine & now they are having a big craft show right near my home where the manufacturer will be doing demos. 

I spoke to a rep from Silhouette who confirmed they will be demonstrating how to make the Rhinestone template.  

Angel


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Tell the rep you want to come to the demo they usually have complimentary tickets or discounts they give to customers, after all they want your business just ask them. I paid very little to get in around $10.00 after a discount I got from a vendor.
Have a wonderful time!!




Angel48 said:


> Thanks everyone for your feed back, I will be attending this show.
> Amazing how the lord works things out. I decided on purchasing the Silhouette machine & now they are having a big craft show right near my home where the manufacturer will be doing demos.
> 
> I spoke to a rep from Silhouette who confirmed they will be demonstrating how to make the Rhinestone template.
> ...


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Eview1, 
Thanks for the tip, I just sent an e mail. Hope it work's, afterall, I am only go there to see their product which is the truth. 
Thanks, 
Angel


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Angel48 said:


> Thanks everyone for your feed back, I will be attending this show.
> Amazing how the lord works things out. I decided on purchasing the Silhouette machine & now they are having a big craft show right near my home where the manufacturer will be doing demos.
> 
> I spoke to a rep from Silhouette who confirmed they will be demonstrating how to make the Rhinestone template.
> ...


 That sounds great! Please keep us posted with your views of the show and the demo's you watch!


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

You might want to check with Specialty Graphics in West Chicago. I know Dave sells that machine and he is also a vendor on the forum. He has great customer service, and really knows his products. Plus, you could pick it up and save on shipping. He also stocks a big variety of tshirt vinyl. Good luck.


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sportkids, 
Thank you, will check into that. 
Have a nice day. 
Angel


----------



## Angel48 (Jul 6, 2010)

I e mailed the rep at Sihouette America & he said he doesn't have any tickets & doesn't know where to find discounted tickets to the show. 
Oh well, I tried. 
Angel


----------

